# ACT googong 8/10/10 or 9/10/10?



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

hey guys im keen to head out and test the outback some more ( just got it ) , have no idea what im doing in the way of fishing for yellows and redfin so if anyone is up for a coaching session on them my ears are open if i can tag along , i.e tell me what lures to go buy......

Anyways hope someone will be keen , even for just a paddle around.

Linx


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry m8 I'm away that weekend otherwise I'd come along just to give my new Sport a tryout. As far as lures go there are people here more familiar with what works at Googong than me but on my last trip I picked up a couple of Redfin on chatterbaits in black and purple. One other bloke there had a Cod taken on a large spinnerbait.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Gday Linx, I'm always keen to fish Googong but can't do those dates. It can be a really fantastic place to fish, but can also be soul destroying, depending on the day. My experience has mostly been the latter, but the good days make up for it, and keep you coming back. The last few trips I've done no good at all, it might still be a bit cold, and Googong guru Pescado has also been struggling. I think the redfin are mostly schooled up and sitting deep, in the heat of summer they are more active around the edges.

My Googong lure box contains:
-Bassman 4x4 spinnerbaits
-Jackall TN50s and TN60s (cheaper knock offs will do though), and deep Chubbies
-Lucky Craft 48DD pointers
-Various blades (TT, Ecogear VX/ZX)
-1/4oz TT Bladed jigheads, an assortment of other 'normal' jigheads from 1/12 to 3/8oz, and an assortment of paddle tail SPs (Ecogear grass minnows, atomics, squidgy fish etc) and Gulp 3" minnows.


----------



## TRAVELLER (Sep 13, 2010)

Soft plastics(swim shad) redfin or rainbow/brown trout patten .Brand Tsunami from kmart .
In summer they do hide in the deeper water ,locate logs and fish around them I use a lift and drop method.They do like to school up so when you find them you get a few.

cheers


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm going to try and get out there one day this weekend, Saturday morning being the most likely, but don't hold me to that because I do change my mind often!

Squidder's advice above is excellent. My main lures i use include spinnerbaits for cod (although not this time of year), Jackall TN60s and small paddletail soft plastics.

I'm interested to see what Googong looks like from the kayak with the high water level, I flew over it the other day and was amazed how much it had filled up.


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

Cool thanks for the info bought a few lures today ( jackall knockoffs ) .

Im most likly going to head out there both days so if anyones there ill holla


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm working on Friday the 8th  But I may head there on Saturday or Sunday, depending if I'm good and have no chores to do. Most likely be Sunday though.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I may make it tomorrow (Friday) Linx. If I do then it will be 9:30 to 10am, with a 1pm finish.

As far as lures go, there is only one. A red and black Micro-Min ;-) .


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

no worries mate , i should be at the ramp around the same time , just gota buy more lures..


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Hey fellas, i will try and get out there next weekend if anyone is keen. Hopefully a golden or two hanging around the flooded grass


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

ill be going out there again after seeing a absolute awsome size goldy get pulled out of googong today.

But yeah , i only caught a redfin 

great day for it , thanks for the hints ado


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

My weekend plans have changed, I'm looking to getting over there on Sunday weather Gods willing.


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

so is anyone up for another trip on SUNDAY?


----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## linx (Mar 22, 2010)

its forcast to rain tomorrow so im heading out there again today


----------

